# Looking for specific wax melter...



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Have you seen these? We played around with dipping candles along with making candles for a while and this design worked good for us. The only trouble I had was getting the wax to fatten up on the bottom or air spots in the layers. BTW they come in different sizes.


----------



## ubiewan (Oct 25, 2012)

There was no attachment or link with your reply, could you send it again? Thanks!


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Oops 

https://www.google.com/search?q=bee...C&biw=360&bih=511&dpr=3#imgrc=u6Z3KldF6X5ztM:


----------

